# always snow to blow at the cabin



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Came to the cabin last night, always some snow to play with:wink2:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

You lucky son of a gun!!!! Nothing here, but cold beer and music!!! All weekend!! Make us proud!!! DJ!!

https://gettysburgrocks2020.sched.com/venues/


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

got close to 12 inches really packed by the city tractors !!!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As long as it stays cold and I have plenty of Tabasco Sauce my poly sensory neuropathy will not bother me too much.
The diffused sunlight is not going to melt the snow too much and the deep snow cover will stay for a while; I hope for along while as it will not get muddy too soon.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*cold beer and music*



penna stogey said:


> You lucky son of a gun!!!! Nothing here, but cold beer and music!!! All weekend!! Make us proud!!! DJ!!
> 
> https://gettysburgrocks2020.sched.com/venues/


Cold beer and music are up there with the best! I will do my best to have perfect driveway and outdoors area!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Therapy just a drive away. Or on Tap!


Good news was our cold spell is gone (for now anyway). 39F right now though that is passing front (no snow sadly)- I think 6 weeks of sub zero F is plenty. Sun is coming back and not barely above the horizon now. 

Hoping for a good spring storm with 2-3 feet, those are always fun.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice pics, and the mention of beer makes it a great post. The in-laws make a road trip to Indiana, (can't get in Michigan) and I was lucky to be having one of my favs last nite from Americas oldest brewery: https://www.yuengling.com/our-beer/traditional-lager/?back=year-round


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We have 8-10 Micro Breweries up here, nice.
Only downside right now is IPA is the thing, granted its better than Olympia or Rainier, but I don't care for it (had one that was good). 

Had a Black Rock Bock the other night, good dark beer, mmmmm.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*another day in paradise, with beer and snow*



Zavie said:


> Very nice pics, and the mention of beer makes it a great post. The in-laws make a road trip to Indiana, (can't get in Michigan) and I was lucky to be having one of my favs last nite from Americas oldest brewery: https://www.yuengling.com/our-beer/traditional-lager/?back=year-round


Lucky again, beer in the evening, snow in the morning this weekend:wink2:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

lucky guy's up north and west, nothing here again, 40 miles away in Sullivan county NY, they got the white stuff. 

cold beer and music here again for the up coming weekend, music wise we have 2 gigs to play, so at least our fingers will get exorcised playing the strings and the key board-est on his keys, the drummer will get the most movement


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We are supposed to get 6-12 inches over the next two days.
I am rooting for 12 of course. 

We have beer if I need to drown my sorrows at less.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Came to the cabin last night, always some snow to play with


May i ask where you got that black bucket extender/raiser? My dealer doesn't sell those and i can seem to find a part number or anything on the web!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*part*



Nickdatech said:


> May i ask where you got that black bucket extender/raiser? My dealer doesn't sell those and i can seem to find a part number or anything on the web!


Im not really sure, all Yamahas I see have them. Are they not standard where you live?

Got a huge amount to blow yesterday, adding some pictures. Pure happiness. The YT1028 / 1070 are really so good to work thru heavy loads, have to go really really slow though when working with this much packed snow.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Actually newer models dont come with them. I think they still sell them but are not a direct bolt on newer models so you have to drill your own.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nickdatech said:


> May i ask where you got that black bucket extender/raiser? My dealer doesn't sell those and i can seem to find a part number or anything on the web!


Try ESF: https://www.esfdirect.com/en/catalogsearch/result/?q=snowblower+extension


----------

